# [BC] Gildenaufbau?



## Kharell (30. Dezember 2006)

Hi buffed.de-Community,

ich habe mir über die Feiertage hinweg Gedanken gemacht, was ich mit meiner Freizeit anstelle und bin schonmal verschiedene Konzepte durchgegangen. Schlussendlich komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass ich wohl eine Gilde gründen würde. Mir stellten sich daraufhin mehrere Fragen.

_Was für ein Server?_  Du willst schon gegen die Horde kämpfen, also: PvP
_Was für eine Gilde?_  Raidtauglich, bisschen PvP, viel Gemeinschaftsarbeit
_Was brauchst du?_  Solide Basis, nette Leute, eine Gildenführung
_Was hast du?_  Erfahrung, Spaß, Motivation, Foren-Space, Teamspeak

Als ich dann fertig war hatte ich schon wilde Zeichnerein und Skitzen auf meinem Bogen Papier gemacht, doch schlussendlich fehlt mir wirklich das "Elementare": Die Gründungsmitglieder.

Um es also mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Ich suche nach Spielern die Lust hätten zum Start des Addons hin eine Gilde mit mir aufzubauen. Diese Gilde sollte auf einem der neuen Server starten und starke PvE-Elemente enthalten. Inwieweit man ausgerichtet ist kann man dann aber auch noch besprechen. Meine Frage ist halt, ob hier Leute Lust auf eine Gründung hätten.

Ein Forum sowie Teamspeak könnte ich, inklusive einer richtigen Domain, schnell auftreiben.


----------



## Delta Cookie (30. Dezember 2006)

Jaein!
Ich will ab BC eig mal nen Draenei Schami machen aber... wahrscheinlich auf Ony!
Hät wirklich bock dazu doch meine Gilde (Nachfahren Khazâds) kann ich einfach nicht alleine lassen...
nette leute... alles lustig ^^... aktive leute... und ich bin hochrangiger Feldwebel... ich werde mich sicher bezüglich des themas nochmal melden


----------



## Kharell (30. Dezember 2006)

Delta schrieb:


> Jaein!
> Ich will ab BC eig mal nen Draenei Schami machen aber... wahrscheinlich auf Ony!
> Hät wirklich bock dazu doch meine Gilde (Nachfahren Khazâds) kann ich einfach nicht alleine lassen...
> nette leute... alles lustig ^^... aktive leute... und ich bin hochrangiger Feldwebel... ich werde mich sicher bezüglich des themas nochmal melden



Tja, ist ja auch kein Thema. Schau einfach mal ob du vielleicht Lust hast. Ich selbst bin auch auf einem Server beheimatet und trenne mich nur schwer, werde es im Endeffekt jedoch tun denke ich. Schauen wir mal. Sonst niemand?


----------



## Salakan (30. Dezember 2006)

Kharell schrieb:


> Tja, ist ja auch kein Thema. Schau einfach mal ob du vielleicht Lust hast. Ich selbst bin auch auf einem Server beheimatet und trenne mich nur schwer, werde es im Endeffekt jedoch tun denke ich. Schauen wir mal. Sonst niemand?




Dafür dat du in unsern Thread so ne Welle machst bist ja net sehr weit *hust*..i hab schon 2 TS Server und bald ne 2te HP und 20 feste Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharell (30. Dezember 2006)

Salakan schrieb:


> Dafür dat du in unsern Thread so ne Welle machst bist ja net sehr weit *hust*..i hab schon 2 TS Server und bald ne 2te HP und 20 feste Spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine geistige Reife spiegelt sich scheinbar doch sehr gut in einem Post wieder. Ich habe dich nichtmal angegriffen. Ob du nun eine zweite Homepage hast oder nicht ist mir nämlich ziemlich egal. 

Die Myrmidonen sind doch die Gefolgsleute von Achilles oder? Was ist daran nun so falsch oder eine "Welle"? Ich suche Leute, also kann ich auch noch nicht weit sein. Aber immerhin habe ich dann Leute die nicht ihre Meinung wechseln und komplett zu einer anderen Fraktion wechseln. Also...chill!


----------

